# Wednesday Night "East-Sidas" Meet Up



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Since oysters at the beach is down for a few weeks, tonight were headin over to Brandys new place on the beach. Big place with plenty of room. He's pickin up some Tuna to slice some shashimi, and I'm gonna pick up a few pounds of gulf shrimp to boil for some shrimp cocktail.

BYOB 

Some of the regular hooligans will be there, JJams, Banana Tom, Leo and Steph, myself and Renee'.

So come on with it. I'll be there a little before 6pm.

Address is 1314 Maldonado Dr. Pnesacola Beach

When you go down the main drag (Via da Luna) turn right (south) on Avenida 22. First street is Maldonado. There house is right on the corner, ahead and to your right. South west corner.

See ya guys there!


----------

